# Firearms and Shooting > Shotgunning >  Miroku Mk, 70 Mk 10 and Mk 11

## jakewire

Does anyone know much about these shotguns
Especially the differences between them
For example is a Mk 10 much of an upgrade over a Mk 70?
What the difference between a Mk 10 and a Mk 11 that would make either or a better buy, all Guns would be the Sporter model and I already have a MK70 sporter with a factory adjustable comb { which also means a hard plastic butt plate instead of a recoil pad} so am unsure whether to buy a pad and cut the stock or simply upgrade the gun.

Thanks.

----------


## Ground Control

I shot a Mk 10 for years at Sporting And Ducks .
It was a great Gun and never gave one single problem , I shots thousands of rounds through it .
The Mk 10 is a improvement over the Mk 70 in my opinion, better shaped stock , trigger adjustable for lenght of pull , from memory they had longer chokes than the Mk70 and was heavier which isn’t a bad thing when shooting 100 target matches.

----------


## johnd

I think the differences are cosmetic but I stand to be corrected, The 10's have a palm swell and a different scroll pattern on the metal work, i think also they use the invector+ choke system.
The Mk 70 would be termed a plane jane compared to the Mk10 and has only one position on the trigger the 10's come with a selection of triggers and 3 positions for it.And its gold compared to silver on the 70

I have / had the older versions of these the 7000 series and the 9000 series, the scroll work is of a lesser elaborate design on the 7000 compared to the 9000, the 9's generally had beautiful wood grain.

----------


## mikee

I always shot well with a Miroku.................anything Miroku. The same cannot be said for my shooting with a Beretta...................any Beretta

----------


## Spanners

IIRC, 70 has Invector chokes, the 10 has Invector+
Ive got a M10 in grade 3/5 with 30" ported barrels I brought new 20yrs ago and its still tight after 100s of thousands of rounds

----------


## PaulNZ

Can't disagree with much that has been posted above. Mk70 and Mk10 share the same action, but Mk10 gets the adjustable position trigger, Invector Plus chokes or Briley thin-walls dependent on era, wider top rib, ventilated rib between barrels etc. Nothing in there is of great consequence in my opinion. Mk11 is a different, new action which is not as deep in cross-section, and I think has mechanical trigger reset instead of Inertia trigger reset? Read up on the Browning 725 if you like - it's the same as the Mk11 action and there'll be a lot more info out there. 
Stocks are different between Mk70, Mk10 and Mk11, but are also different between different ages of shotgun. I know of 3 different stock shapes for Mk10's over the years, with no model designation to show the difference. The 'fit' is the only thing I would be concerned about if choosing between these Miroku guns. If your Mk70 fits you well, don't change it. If it doesn't (or you're not sure), then try the other ones and see what you think. And don't decide you like a modern Mk10 and then buy an old one on trademe without checking the stock dimensions, otherwise you'll probably find they're not the same...

FYI, I'm not really an expert on these. I shoot exclusively with a Mk10 and two of my brothers each have one as well (though the stocks are different), and I've shouldered the Mk70 and Mk11 in gunshops. Everything else is just what I've read.

----------


## AUS3340

Hi
Google Miroku Australian and New Zealand and you will be directed to an excellent web site that should be of help.
I have a 2016 mk70 sporter that has a thick rubber type recoil pad. Game guns have a thin plastic recoil pad. I find the sporter has no issues when clay target shooting.
If you do fit a different recoil pad ensure that the gun still fits.
Be sure to check the Miroku web site
Regards Aus3340.

----------


## GDMP

Wonder if Miroku still make a 28 gauge.....that would be a highly desireable gun as smallbores go.

----------


## johnd

> Wonder if Miroku still make a 28 gauge.....that would be a highly desireable gun as smallbores go.


Looked at those once upon a time, same weight as the 20 ( built on a 20 frame so actually a bit heavier due to more meat left in barrel lumps etc )
My 7000 is like an extension of me now ( 20 g ) it works better for me than the 28's I have had, purely because of its fit.

----------


## C404

Slight thread drift, but that is not unheard of here is it?
I have a Miroku gun I think is a Mk 70 but has pretty much no markings on it, it is a beautiful gun . How do I find out exactly what model it is? 
I am not sure if it is MK 70 or MK 38.
The serial no. Ends in PX. 
Cheers

----------

